# What is your favourite Handheld Console?



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

So, what is your favourite handheld gaming consoles?

You can pick smartphone gaming if you want. That's still handheld gaming but one could argue that it's not 'true' gaming. Especially with micro transactions and such.

My favourite handheld would probably be the Gameboy Advance SP. This handheld has SO many games, Gameboy, Gameboy Colour and GameBoy Advance games. There are hundreds upon hundreds of games!

The 3DS XL would be next up because it has plenty of great games and pretty good graphics and sound. I really like the big screens of the 3DS XL as well. I don't really care about the 3D however as it doesn't really work for my eyes. The circle pad is great as well.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

3DS easily, followed closely by the DS. They have lots of RPGs, and I love my RPGs. My two favourite games for the 3DS currently are Shin Megami Tensei IV and Fire Emblem: Awakening. I hope they keep them coming in the future. I have to agree about the 3D effect. In most cases I don't find it beneficial or interesting. The majority of the time it's distracting.


----------



## Cheese Sandwich (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

I have collected almost all of the gameboy/ds handhelds and the 3ds xl is my fav
I did buy a psp *the original* but they never had a decent library for the thing.
I like playing on my tablet as well


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

The PSVita actually. Not many great games out for it yet but it's got the best graphics for a handheld.


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

The PSP is my new obsession. Shadows of Destiny, Yugioh Tag Force, Person 3 Portable, Fate/Extra... <3 They are all fantastic, and of course conveniently portable for hours of entertainment during road trips or the like.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I like my smartphone because i can play any roms on it, right up to playstation.

As for an actual hand held i'll say Gameboy Advance. It's the one i've played the most and there's a great list of games for it.


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

I love my DS! Unfortunately I've had it over 8 years now and it's starting to get some dead pixels :{

I'm thinking of buying a 3DS sometime since I've had my eye on a few games.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I like my smartphone for gaming, because I am already on that and I have it on me at all times. I like it because it has other uses besides gaming.

I haven't owned a portable system since my gamegear many years ago. When exactly do those of you with portable systems play them? Like do you play them at home? or mostly when you are out of the house? If you played them at home, why not just play on a regular console? What is the appeal? I'm not saying I can't see one, I just want to hear people's opinions.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I took the system out of the closet last year to play some games and I remembered how comfortable it was. Perfect fit, vast library.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Noca said:


> I like my smartphone for gaming, because I am already on that and I have it on me at all times. I like it because it has other uses besides gaming.
> 
> I haven't owned a portable system since my gamegear many years ago. When exactly do those of you with portable systems play them? Like do you play them at home? or mostly when you are out of the house? If you played them at home, why not just play on a regular console? What is the appeal? I'm not saying I can't see one, I just want to hear people's opinions.


I just play them at home now. I find regular consoles kind of... idk. Too much work maybe, or lacking the games I really want to play. I've got my consoles but I just don't feel the drive to put them out anymore. On the other hand, there are these RPG games that come out exclusively for handhelds and they're easy to pick up and play.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

The SP is my favorite too, but only because that's the latest handheld I own. I plan on getting a 3ds eventually though.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Noca said:


> I like my smartphone for gaming, because I am already on that and I have it on me at all times. I like it because it has other uses besides gaming.
> 
> I haven't owned a portable system since my gamegear many years ago. When exactly do those of you with portable systems play them? Like do you play them at home? or mostly when you are out of the house? If you played them at home, why not just play on a regular console? What is the appeal? I'm not saying I can't see one, I just want to hear people's opinions.


I play mine at home. I don't really want to be seen playing anything except for my smartphone. People will judge me.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Nintendo DS and 3DS hands down

I'm playing my 3DS now!


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I've had almost every Gameboy. The original Gameboy was awesome and the 3DS is pretty great.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Have to go with the 3DS on this one. 
I was consdering getting PSVita instead, but the selection of games seemed quite limited in comparison. And from watching the last Nintendo Direct i got the impression that the 3DS has more exciting upcoming releses so i don't regret that choice...


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Gameboy advanced. Those were the days
.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Playstation Vita. The 3DS has a bigger library atm and some better games overall, but I prefer the Vita's controls and I'm also a bit of a trophy ***** so being able to earn trophies for my PSN account on the go is pretty cool.

The original DS and the Gameboy Advance will always be childhood favourites of mine, even if they don't get much play time any more.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow, 2 people like the PS Vita best. That's actually pretty surprising.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Noca said:


> I like my smartphone for gaming, because I am already on that and I have it on me at all times. I like it because it has other uses besides gaming.
> 
> I haven't owned a portable system since my gamegear many years ago. When exactly do those of you with portable systems play them? Like do you play them at home? or mostly when you are out of the house? If you played them at home, why not just play on a regular console? What is the appeal? I'm not saying I can't see one, I just want to hear people's opinions.


I play at home too mostly because they're too expensive to leave on the subway if I'm in a rush for instance. Plus there are plenty of titles exclusive to handheld like many JRPGs for example, so really it's just like a whole different experience when compared to consoles and their endless library of FPS.


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

ineverwipe said:


> The PSVita actually. Not many great games out for it yet but it's got the best graphics for a handheld.


I bought a Vita on a whim back in December. One of the dumbest purchases I've made. I assumed you could emulate on it like the PSP but you can't unless you jump through a ton of hoops. The only game I found worth a damn was Soul Sacrifice but it got old pretty quick.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

midnightson said:


> I bought a Vita on a whim back in December. One of the dumbest purchases I've made. I assumed you could emulate on it like the PSP but you can't unless you jump through a ton of hoops. The only game I found worth a damn was Soul Sacrifice but it got old pretty quick.


Yea I can see where you're coming from. But it does have some good games now. There's Resistance, Killzone, Super Stardust, Little Deviants, and not to mention Uncharted.

And if you were following the scene you can play psp backups on it and the emulators from psp with TNV.

But you're right, it's kind of a waste right now. Better games will come in time.

Just be glad you got an original model. The new slim has a crappy screen


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

I can't pick between the PSP and the Gameboy Advance SP.

The PSP had a lot of games that I really enjoyed like Birth By Sleep, Dissidia, God of War, and Crisis Core, but GBA had stuff like the older Pokemon games, the older Final Fantasy games, and Chain of Memories.

Now that I think about it, I had a lot of fun with games for the DS too. Zelda games, Mario Kart, WarioWare, that sequel to FF12...

I don't know, it's tough to pick. But I think I'd have to go with the PSP.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

ineverwipe said:


> Yea I can see where you're coming from. But it does have some good games now. There's Resistance, Killzone, Super Stardust, Little Deviants, and not to mention Uncharted.
> 
> And if you were following the scene you can play psp backups on it and the emulators from psp with TNV.
> 
> ...


Not really, it can't be too bad. The PS Vita Slim has much better battery life, so I'd say the trade off would be worth it.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

minimized said:


> I took the system out of the closet last year to play some games and I remembered how comfortable it was. Perfect fit, vast library.


Personally, I think the Game Boy Advance SP is one of the best things Nintendo has built in terms of looks. It still looks fresh and modern in 2014!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

The original DS was amazing, but I spent the most amount of time with the GBA. Due to my age I believe. It Looks like the 3DS following the DS's path, too bad I don't have the time for it.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Disarray said:


> The original DS was amazing, but I spent the most amount of time with the GBA. Due to my age I believe. It Looks like the 3DS following the DS's path, too bad I don't have the time for it.


I get the feeling that the 3DS will top 100 million units in a couple of years. I'm pretty sure that I read somewhere that the 3DS is actually selling faster than the DS.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

The 3DS has no competition because they have Pokemon, as well as Monster Hunter locked down in Japan. If Square-Enix decides to make Dragon Quest XI for it, it'll be unstoppable. 

The Western market probably isn't as easy. There's much more competition here with home consoles still doing well and smartphones getting in the way. There's very little Western support as it is and that most likely isn't going to change. The audience gained from Brain Age and Nintendogs isn't coming back, so I doubt the 3DS will ever outsell the DS entirely, but it'll do pretty well regardless.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

a smartphone is an excellent gaming device, especially if you buy a controller that attaches to (example: moga). you can even go far as emulate other console games but that's technically illegal if you don't own the game. 

i am a fan of gameboy advance myself. my favorite 2 games is the zelda minish cap and final fantasy tactics.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

failoutboy said:


> I spent hours on this. And it wasn't even very fun...


lol, I game a Game and Watch as well. Mine is called Rain Shower and it's from 1983. I bought it for like 2 dollars.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

The GameBoy Advance.

Metroid: Zero Mission
Metroid Fusion
Castlevania: Aria of Sorrow
Mother 3
Pokemon RSE
Pokemon FireRed/LeafGreen
The Legend of Zelda: The Minish Cap
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
Super Mario Advance 1-4
Donkey Kong Country 1-3
Golden Sun 1 and 2
Drill Dozer

What a library.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Eggshell said:


> The GameBoy Advance.
> 
> Metroid: Zero Mission
> Metroid Fusion
> ...


I know Right! The library is amazing


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh man. If you guys like retro games, you guys are going to like this. When I first found the site, I spent at least 3 hours straight playing as many games as I could. 

Oh, and my favorite handheld console is the Gameboy SP.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Nintendo DSLite. Sleek, ridiculous battery life, amazing as a backup flashlight, and it's backwards compatible.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Eggshell said:


> The GameBoy Advance.
> 
> Metroid: Zero Mission
> Metroid Fusion
> ...


To add to this list:

Samurai Jack
Megaman Zero 1-4
Castlevania Circle of the moon
Dragon Ball Z: Buu's Fury
Gekido Advance: Kintaro's Revenge
Dragon Ball Z: Legacy of Goku 1-2
Double Dragon Advance(best DD game out there imo)
Tactics Ogre: the knights of Lodis
Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga
Advance Wars 1-2
Astroboy: Omega factor
Fire Emblem
Fire Emblem: The sacred stones
Super Robot Wars


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

DS defiantly


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

The main thing I don't like about the DS is the over reliance on the touchscreen. 

Some games used it perfectly, mainly the ones where the touchscreen is simply a secondary screen that is necessary for game play.

I love the battery life though, it's actually incredible. I wish the 3DS had that kind of battery life.


----------

